# Arobase sur une machine virtuelle WMware Fusion



## jelmouss (8 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir, 

Question surement simple et bête pour certains mais au combien énigmatique pour moi. 
Sur mon macOs, une machine virtuelle (vmWareF) qui tourne sous Kubuntu, par contre question, comment faire un arobase sur la konsole kubuntu ? 

PS : j'ai parcouru la toile mais, quoi que je teste cela ne fonctionne pas et, au niveau de kubuntu le clavier (preview) et configurer en mode azerty et (Fench Macintosh) 

Par avance merci.


----------



## demougin (8 Décembre 2019)

jelmouss a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Question surement simple et bête pour certains mais au combien énigmatique pour moi.
> Sur mon macOs, une machine virtuelle (vmWareF) qui tourne sous Kubuntu, par contre question, comment faire un arobase sur la konsole kubuntu ?
> ...


as-tu essayé ctrl alt a (cela viens du fond de ma mémoire)


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Décembre 2019)

oui comme sur un clavier PC sous windows comibinaison de  altGr+touche 9/à soit je crois un alt+ctrl+touche 0/à   https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202676


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2019)

jelmouss a dit:


> Question surement simple et bête pour certains mais au combien énigmatique pour moi.
> Sur mon macOs, une machine virtuelle (vmWareF) qui tourne sous Kubuntu, par contre question, comment faire un arobase sur la konsole kubuntu ?
> 
> PS : j'ai parcouru la toile mais, quoi que je teste cela ne fonctionne pas et, au niveau de kubuntu le clavier (preview) et configurer en mode azerty et (Fench Macintosh)


Je viens de tester la version 19.10 et aucun souci avec les réglages de base d'installation. J'ai un iMac 2015 avec un clavier filaire et pavé numérique, je n'ai fait aucun changement et sous la Konsole...


----------



## jelmouss (8 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour vos retour. 
De mon côté cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. 
J'ai un clavier sans fil novodio ... Le problème vient éventuellement de là donc test avec clavier filaire à venir pour confirmer.


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2019)

jelmouss a dit:


> De mon côté cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
> J'ai un clavier sans fil novodio ... Le problème vient éventuellement de là donc test avec clavier filaire à venir pour confirmer.


Je ne pense pas, les touches sont au même endroit. Dans macOS je n'ai que le clavier français, même pas le numérique.


----------



## jelmouss (8 Décembre 2019)

Ci cela peut aider voici les réglages clavier sur OSx et sur VM-Linux

OSx





Linux













Si quelques pas conforme avec tes réglages Locke ou autre intervenants merci pour votre retour.


----------



## Fullcrum (8 Décembre 2019)

J'avais bien chercher aussi sur une VM expérimentale W10 et le raccourci clavier Mac était control +2 pour obtenir un @ ou cmd + 2 mais les touches de droite à la barre d'espace ...


----------



## Locke (9 Décembre 2019)

jelmouss a dit:


> Ci cela peut aider voici les réglages clavier sur OSx et sur VM-Linux


Quelle version de macOS ?

Ton clavier dans Préférences Sytème/Clavier pose un problème...




...car chez moi j'ai ceci...


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2019)

Habituellement, il n'y a pas de problème avec les caractères simples (c'est-à-dire qui ne nécessitent pas des touches successives (comme un "é" avec un clavier QWERTY)) :
- le système prend en charge le clavier ;​- identifie le caractère associé à la combinaison de touches (Shift/Alt/Cmd § caractère) ;​- transmet l'information à la VM.​
Là, on dirait que le clavier est directement géré par la VM. C'est peut-être au niveau de VMWare (en général) ou de la VM (en particulier).


----------



## Locke (9 Décembre 2019)

jelmouss a dit:


> Ci cela peut aider voici les réglages clavier sur OSx et sur VM-Linux


Alors sous VMware j'ai installé cette version...




...j'ai laissé ces deux paramètres par défaut...





...qui me donne bien directement le caractère @, par contre si je modifie selon tes réglages...





...je n'ai pas le même résultat.


----------

